# Wii #0144 - Super Paper Mario (USA)



## Dirtie (Apr 10, 2007)

^^wiirelease-0176^^
*The game works fine on PAL consoles, either patched or with a region free modchip!
However there are reports of bricking on PAL consoles as the game comes with an update on the disk. It is recommend that you update your console fully by connecting online first.*


----------



## smid (Apr 10, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 10, 2007)

It'll be nice if this works on PAL consoles


----------



## Burt0 (Apr 10, 2007)

Hopefully this works on PAL consoles

My wii needs lovin'


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 10, 2007)

Nice NFO there.


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Apr 10, 2007)

Plz works on Wii PAL é_è


----------



## oofrost (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Dirtie @ Apr 9 2007 said:


> Let's hope this one isn't fake



Hope so too.


----------



## NoNameFace (Apr 10, 2007)

really hope it is not fake again.


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Heran Bago @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Nice NFO there.


One sec, there really is an nfo, it's just a bug in the release posting script


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

lets wait and see if its real before we question it working on PAL.  i got a dollar saying its fake....lol


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

QwiiF have done their fair share of games, i'd be surprised if this one was faked... next question therefore, anyone got it workin on pal?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 10, 2007)

Files are available by the looks, enjoy


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 10, 2007)

Usenet isn't showing anything yet.   From what I can see anyways.  *hopes its not a fake*


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

wait...where are the files?


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jc265 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> wait...where are the files?


I suggest you read the rules again. No, Usenet doesn't get stuff first either. It'll be available when it's available.


----------



## Opium (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm hoping for PAL support as the PAL release isn't due anytime soon. Probably around August...


----------



## Warm Woolly Shee (Apr 10, 2007)

As my grandfather once said,

'w00t"


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 10, 2007)

Dirtie is right as they appear first on topsites and the behind the scene guys up them to Usenet.  Well maybe its for the best as I have two presentations to make in the next two days.


----------



## busynow (Apr 10, 2007)

Im getting the game now 5%  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit :it will take 11 hours my download speed is 120 kb/s
im going to sleep and play it tonight


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 10, 2007)

lucky.

Ive checked out my normal sources, and no luck so far. Im hoping it will appear on the newsgroups in a few hours.

then again, we dont know if it works on PAL yet.. i hope so.


----------



## Teun (Apr 10, 2007)

Will test as soon as I come home!


----------



## EarthBound (Apr 10, 2007)

Its out on Newsgroups now =)


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

I have it in one hour. Will burn it @16X and try it on my PAL console as soon as it's been downloaded.

Will come back with results as soon as I know.


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 10, 2007)

Sweet, Ive gotta pop out for a few hours now. Will look forward to reading you post


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

No problem.


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Saosin @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> No problem.
> 
> I'll also upload it to a site I should not have linked to while I'm burning the game.



don't get yourself banned before you can report back to us lol


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Saosin @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > No problem.
> ...


oops ^^'


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha sorry!


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

In approx. 15-20 minutes I'll have results.


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

Saosin, did you find any par2 ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Not asking where 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soon this topic is gonna turn into a cry topic or a glee topic


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

it´s now completely upp on newsgroups (abgwii).


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

its a race between saosin and shaun!


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

who has the faster inet connection?! gogo


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

Nope only r**, nfo and sfv.

Please let there be no faulty rar files!


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

never seen 98 people on a thread before!

@saosin, yeah if you dl em quick enough i heard they dont get a chance to corrupt


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Saosin @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Nope only r**, nfo and sfv.
> 
> Please let there be no faulty rar files!


it´s to new for par2 files.
i think they will be added later.


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

30 mins and it will be tested for pal!


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

@ kristijan08

I've seen 130 peeps in one thread - it was yesterday in the DRUNKS thread 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@advice
thanks I'll have to remember that!


@[Truth]
How long does it usually take for the par files to show up?


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Saosin @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Nope only r**, nfo and sfv.
> 
> Please let there be no faulty rar files!



I'm on it too, and I can already tell there is faulty rar files. Maybe just my server...

Edit : My bad, they was just not fully uploaded yet. It's OK now


----------



## Teun (Apr 10, 2007)

Why didn't the uploader test it?


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

im not seeing any faulty rars as yet....its been a real saga getting this game for the last few days...a gbatemp classic!


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

I haven't gotten any faulty yet, at least not determined by NewsLeecher.

Meh I realized I had uTorrent on seeding so it limited my NewsLeecher download speed.

I'll have it downloaded in less than half an hour now.


----------



## Smack (Apr 10, 2007)

113 viewers and counting.

I am seeing all the files on the newsgroups but I am still missing some pieces.  They should fill in shortly.  I sure hope this is legit cause I installed a newsreader again just for it


----------



## Teun (Apr 10, 2007)

If Saosin and Shaun aren't coming back in half an hour, I think we can say it's working..


----------



## Kamakazie (Apr 10, 2007)

Ah, I really hope this is legit this time


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

Bad news for all PAL Wii owners. *THE GAME DOES NOT WORK AFTER BEING PATCHED TO PAL!*









Just kidding, it works fine! Yeah, I'm cruel!


----------



## Teun (Apr 10, 2007)

Really? It works?


----------



## joedodgy (Apr 10, 2007)

i almost missed it, AWESOME!


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Bad news for all PAL Wii owners. *THE GAME DOES NOT WORK AFTER BEING PATCHED TO PAL!*Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Shaunj you made me feel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nice one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm gonna try it in about an hour unpatched on my PAL Wii with Wiikey..


----------



## laurenz (Apr 10, 2007)

Celebration time!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Bad news for all PAL Wii owners. *THE GAME DOES NOT WORK AFTER BEING PATCHED TO PAL!*Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yeee haaaa thats one in a million kid!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

Haha whoops sry misread!

I'll try it and see if it works for me too.


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

haha saosin, you will never be a good lawyer! (always read the fine print 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## burnsams (Apr 10, 2007)

Good news for all of you Pal owners! I have a NTSC Wii but I feel your pain in most cases. Now Im happy for you! 
Just waiting for release in my tracker...


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Bad news for all PAL Wii owners. *THE GAME DOES NOT WORK AFTER BEING PATCHED TO PAL!*Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh man my heart skipped a beat when i read that.
you evil evil admin


----------



## Fazered (Apr 10, 2007)

From another site (not posted or varified by me!):

It works on a PAL Wii (60hz/english) using a region free patcher on a Wiinja V1!
Start downloading pal users!


----------



## Opium (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Bad news for all PAL Wii owners. *THE GAME DOES NOT WORK AFTER BEING PATCHED TO PAL!*Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Why must you give me heart attacks? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thank god it works, no way am I waiting until the end of the year to play this...


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

Works fine in both 50hz and 60hz (from what I've tested) but only plays in English. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy.


----------



## Burt0 (Apr 10, 2007)

This is awesome news


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Works fine in both 50hz and 60hz (from what I've tested) but *only plays in English.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


really? i didnt´t expect that.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE([Truth said:
			
		

> @ Apr 10 2007, 10:07 AM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you never know; some games have surprised us with multi5.


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, thats amazing, I could barely just hope it works this well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Shaun, you demon


----------



## psykopat (Apr 10, 2007)

thanks for all of theses good news guys !!!!

@shaunj66
i've only seen THE GAME DOES NOT WORK first and heart skipped  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@nintendo
thanks for this so goooood game ^^


----------



## dirtycarrot (Apr 10, 2007)

I feel a sick day coming on!!!!
Thanks for testing it for us shaunj66, YAY!!!
edit: I never thought I would see the day when I thought 2.1MB/s was slow


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 10, 2007)

awesome news about PAL.

Unfourtunatly, my broadband is restricted till like 10pm to 9am so chances of me playing tonight are low.

Tried accessing newsgroups at work, and its blocked =( Unless i can find some downloads online.


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

dont see it on usenext or any torrent sites yet


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> dont see it on usenext or any torrent sites yet


It's on a.b.g.wii

Edit: Oh. UseNEXT? The hell is that?


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

google it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




P.S. Thanks d/ling it now


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

right whats the next game we are gonna get all excited about?


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

trauma center pal would be nice, it was the game I bought a wii at launch for >_


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > dont see it on usenext or any torrent sites yet
> ...


usenext is a german usenet provider.
don´t sign there, they are no reliable company.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



they formaly ran the site ftpworld.com, wich sold ftp accounts with warez on them.
they were busted, and hundreds of users were sued.
now they are back with usenext, so DON´T use usenext, they treat their customers like dirt.

btw. par2 files are upp now, even though they are not needed (yet).


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> trauma center pal would be nice, it was the game I bought a wii at launch for >_<



yeah apparently wiikey are gonna offer ntsc support for that next upgrade


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(pipesfranco @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > trauma center pal would be nice, it was the game I bought a wii at launch for >_<
> ...



Sorry to go offtopic but where did you hear about wiikey support for trauma center? (This means true region free?)


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Dwaalspoor98 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(pipesfranco @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



an email from wiikey stated it...was on here a while ago


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(pipesfranco @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dwaalspoor98 @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(pipesfranco @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



K, thanks, I'm gonna search for that e-mail than 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





To go back ontopic: Burning SPM right now


----------



## fsimonp (Apr 10, 2007)

which patch do i have to use?


----------



## Sicklinker (Apr 10, 2007)

yeah what patcher do you guys use and what modchip are you running in your pal wiis ?

thanks


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(fsimonp @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> which patch do i have to use?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://wiki.gbatemp.net/index.php/Wii_Regi...y_List#See_Also

RegionFrii


----------



## Saosin (Apr 10, 2007)

No par2 files needed for extracting.

The game works fine for me too. Yay!


----------



## tgc_9013 (Apr 10, 2007)

The queueing takes way too long @ a.b.g.wii


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 10, 2007)

waiting for the nzb files to appear on newzbin


----------



## dirtycarrot (Apr 10, 2007)

Queuing? eh?

Funny that the NZB appears on free NBZ indexers before the paid Newzbin!


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

check a.b.t.t too


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Redsquirrel @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> waiting for the nzb files to appear on newzbin


just type "qf-spm" into the search field and change option "newzbin" to "usenet" and you will find it.


----------



## Dwaalspoor98 (Apr 10, 2007)

"untouched" ISO works on PAL Wii with Wiikey installed and region free enabled. Tested on 480p.

Now playing


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 10, 2007)

cheers think i got them. just gonna ask my brother to try at home, ill pop back at lunch.


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

damnit paypal still broekn and i used up my download limit >_


----------



## SirDrake (Apr 10, 2007)

only 120 hours until download is finished yay for aussie internet......


----------



## dirtycarrot (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm on aussie internet! You just need to be lucky enough to be near an adsl2+ exchange I guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Burning has finished, time to play!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

it updates your system


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

Extracting ^^
Psychopat, what anime does your sig come from ?


----------



## wovva (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(pipesfranco @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> it updates your system




So does this work even without using the patcher on wiikey?

Also - what does it update?


----------



## Redsquirrel (Apr 10, 2007)

updates your system?


----------



## Sicklinker (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Dwaalspoor98 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> "untouched" ISO works on PAL Wii with Wiikey installed and region free enabled. Tested on 480p.
> 
> Now playing



schweet


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

you stick the disc in click disc channel and it says dont turn off your system performing an update.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

This game is fucking awesome. I'm still only on chapter 1-1 and I'm already in love with it.

If you enjoyed Paper Mario, and loved the traditional 2D Mario games you'll LOVE this game.


----------



## almdudler (Apr 10, 2007)

Yep not sure what the update does but did it and game works great with wiikey. And what a game, some sweet touches when pointing remote at screen.


----------



## Bojangles (Apr 10, 2007)

Can I burn this on a Single Layer DVD or only on Dual Layer DVD?


----------



## nWorulezzz (Apr 10, 2007)

Alll Wii Games are Single Layer.....


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> If you enjoyed Paper Mario, and loved the traditional 2D Mario games you'll LOVE this game.


I enjoyed turn by turn battle in Paper Mario 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But I think I'll love it anyway ^^.
Burning right now :-|


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

damn you all.......shitty paypal >_


----------



## noamkot (Apr 10, 2007)

This system update thing worries me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Have the system update changed the firmware revision? (I know that mine is 2.1E)
And if so, are you currently running a US firmware? (this could be cool, I would gladly change my PAL wii to NTSC)
If not it might signal that nintendo is marking PAL consoles that boot NTSC games. Currently you can only do that with modchips so they would know which consoles have been modded and possibly use it against people once its online gaming services see the light of day.


----------



## burnsams (Apr 10, 2007)

I think the system updating is harmless... Nintendo did nothing about piracy online on the NDS, and I doubt itll do on the Wii.
I bet that the pirates are a small % of all the Wii owners around the world.

On topic> Waiting to SPM to be released on my tracker...


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(noamkot @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> This system update thing worries me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too bad :-p


----------



## RolandGilead (Apr 10, 2007)

I have similar worries. I think I'll wait with Paper Mario until it is clear what the Update really does and in the worst case scenario until a solution comes up


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

not sure whats gone on ... well soon see


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(noamkot @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> This system update thing worries me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not that it would matter because im sure your legit version will work


----------



## DiNo29 (Apr 10, 2007)

Pokemon Jap has been out for a long time, a update comes with it too and nobody complained yet


----------



## Hellfenix (Apr 10, 2007)

The update is for DS-Wii interconectivity. I'm pretty sure it is, my system didn't update when I put the CD in and there is a place with a DS in the game, when I try to activate it it says "Requires Data Upgrade", I'm guessing that is what the patch is doing.


----------



## burnsams (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Hellfenix @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> The update is for DS-Wii interconectivity. I'm pretty sure it is, my system didn't update when I put the CD in and there is a place with a DS in the game, when I try to activate it it says "Requires Data Upgrade", I'm guessing that is what the patch is doing.



If you re right, then it s very cool! Maybe some ds minigames?


----------



## moloko23 (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm so glad this works on a PAL Wii with Wiikey burnt at 6x with an external liteon external 16xDVDRW on Imation DVD-R






Great game


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

This is sweet! Unfortunatly my tracker doesnt have it up yet!


----------



## Hooya (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm getting it now.  This thread makes me curious about how people actually get stuff out there.  How groups make releases like these...

Something I'll have to think on and google about.

Just musing, ignore me.


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Hooya @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I'm getting it now.Â This thread makes me curious about how people actually get stuff out there.Â How groups make releases like these...
> 
> Something I'll have to think on and google about.
> 
> Just musing, ignore me.Â



Usenet....abgwii


----------



## Darunia (Apr 10, 2007)

Awesome, its out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...Now I just have to buy a Wiikey xD Actually, there were a couple of Aussies earlier on in the topic...where did you get your tri-wing screw drivers? I'm all set for the Wiikey, $50 with free express post (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)but I just can't find the screwdriver (well, its on that same site...But that would bump the wiikey down to registered post along with the screwdriver =/)

Any help?


----------



## Renegade_R (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Darunia @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Awesome, its out
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wouldn't that in the end cause you to lose the express post advantage?


----------



## Darunia (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Darunia @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome, its out
> ...


And therein lies my dilemma D:

I guess it doesn't really matter, what with my shitty 512k download speeds the registered post parcel would probably get here before the download finished


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Darunia @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Renegade_R @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Darunia @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



ebay is your best bet for a cheap one


----------



## qusai (Apr 10, 2007)

Sweet, yet its still not on my tracker.. god i can't wait to get a giganews account


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 10, 2007)

To recap:

1.  Super Paper Mario (SPM) USA is out.  Give it a few hours before it hits the torrent sites.
2.  Confirmed to work on USA Wii with Wiikey
3.  SPM comes with a Wii firmware update.  Update is compatible with Wiikey mod.
5.  *UNCONFIRMED:* Wii Firmware update will allow future DS-Wii Connectivity.


----------



## blackstripes (Apr 10, 2007)

I haven't used newsgroups much in the past, but what I am downloading is ~4.5gb of .par2 files...am I on the right track?


----------



## Dagur (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(blackstripes @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I haven't used newsgroups much in the past, but what I am downloading is ~4.5gb of .par2 files...am I on the right track?




92x50MB .rar (or .r## files)


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

apparently pal systems are getting bricked from the update.............

"Multiple reports appearing of pal systems getting bricked with the update...

From another forum:
"That won't work as I have no access to the channel menus. After boot I get this message, http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=10042007091cw6.jpg
I thought you had the same problem.

I wish there was a "press button for x-seconds" format procedure."


----------



## Westside (Apr 10, 2007)

I wish I had a Wii and a modchip :'(.  You rich punks.


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> apparently pal systems are getting bricked from the update.............
> 
> "Multiple reports appearing of pal systems getting bricked with the update...
> 
> ...



this appears to be a once off situation, im gonna go to bed and wake up in the mornin and see if other people are experiencing this problem, i wouldnt worry too much atm, shaun and saosin got it workin fine, plus the other german guy who got it to run on wiikey unpatched....


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> apparently pal systems are getting bricked from the update.............
> 
> "Multiple reports appearing of pal systems getting bricked with the update...
> 
> ...




Is this for all PAL Wii's or only those with a modchip?  I'm assuming modded wiis since the PAL version of SMP is not out yet.


----------



## Sicklinker (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > apparently pal systems are getting bricked from the update.............
> ...



yeah but they didnt run the update, did they ?
maybe its best to just skip the system update atm...hmmm


----------



## blackstripes (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Dagur @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(blackstripes @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't used newsgroups much in the past, but what I am downloading is ~4.5gb of .par2 files...am I on the right track?
> ...









 So these .par2 files are not what I need? I was hoping they are some sort of archive file I could extract...


----------



## Sicklinker (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(blackstripes @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dagur @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(blackstripes @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



this might help:
http://www.warezfaq.com/allaboutpar.htm


----------



## Dagur (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(blackstripes @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Dagur @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(blackstripes @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> ...



They're for validating (and fixing) the rar files, should they become corrupt.


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

Dammit, no Super Paper Mario for me for a while.
abgwii isn't on Virgin Media's free newsgroup server


----------



## lilsago (Apr 10, 2007)

hi, iám new here (sorry), but... how do i download the torrent,
thanks in advance


----------



## Barra (Apr 10, 2007)

Get it from a torrent tracker if you can find it.

1. Find it on a torrent tracker
2. Download the torrent
3. Open it with your favourite torrent downloader (uTorrent/Azureus)
4. Unpack all the rar files
5. Burn it onto a disc
6. Enjoy!

(Step 1 will probably be the hardest bit for now)


----------



## squirt1000 (Apr 10, 2007)

Search torrent sites for what you need, No one will give you any downloading advice here


----------



## arthurkok2 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> apparently pal systems are getting bricked from the update.............
> 
> "Multiple reports appearing of pal systems getting bricked with the update...



im just wondering, is "bricked" actually a correct word? is it just the past of "brick" which i know to be "break" and past "broken"....

or is it some term ive never used before? (eg throwing a brick at something eg "it got bricked")

LOL!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







btw INTRO TO NEWSGROUPS -> http://www.slyck.com/ng.php

edit: Just find the article that answers my own question: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brick_(electronics)


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

bricked means....turning something intoa brick AKA big expensive paper weight.


----------



## fartman16 (Apr 10, 2007)

"bricked," as in, you turned your wii into a brick.


----------



## edit_text (Apr 10, 2007)

It is also avalible on a.b.tt


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

it hasnt bricked my wii yet and there is no option to run the update once you insert the disc


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

yup thats where im grabbing mine from.


----------



## arthurkok2 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> bricked means....turning something intoa brick AKA big expensive paper weight.



yes..haha, theres actaully a wiki on it http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brick_(electronics)


----------



## ShortFuse (Apr 10, 2007)

For you PAL users, upgrade your wii before playing this. Don't be stupid enough to install a USA patch (supplied on SPM) on your PAL console like... other people did. The people who installed this patch (and bricked their console) probably never did an update on their wii.


----------



## sargey (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(moley @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> apparently pal systems are getting bricked from the update.............
> 
> "Multiple reports appearing of pal systems getting bricked with the update...
> 
> ...



Where are you getting this info from matey?


----------



## DS_Lite (Apr 10, 2007)

My Wii firmware is 2.1E (PAL Wii), is there another upgrade for me? Or can I play the game now without the update?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

There arent any available updates tho for PAL users.


----------



## Killian (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm getting confused now.  I've got it downloading and am going to try to play it on my PAL Wii this afternoon.  Do I or do I not update if it prompts me once the disk is inserted?


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

right i have turned my wii off at the mains after installing the update everything is working fine all the channels on and offline.

my wii was first batch, wonder if the different chipsets may cause a problem but i cant see it.

nope all is well in the land of wii


----------



## sargey (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Killian @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I'm getting confused now.Â I've got it downloading and am going to try to play it on my PAL Wii this afternoon.Â Do I or do I not update if it prompts me once the disk is inserted?


If its anything like Pokemon, you won't get asked. It does it automatically.


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

I saw the info posted on black cats. I dont have the game yet so I cannot comment but most seen to be fine and I have a launch console like another.


----------



## lilsago (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(squirt1000 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Search torrent sites for what you need, No one will give you any downloading advice here



thanks but... i didn't found it anywhere and i thought i find it
here, then... i didn't knew how to download from here


----------



## NoNameFace (Apr 10, 2007)

it is againt the rule to post any download link here...

===================================

geeeeee  im stuck in 1-3... @@|||


----------



## ShortFuse (Apr 10, 2007)

http://www.wiili.org/index.php/Wii_Updates

February 14 2007 
-Notified via WiiMail from Nintendo 
-Everybody Votes Picture Attached 
-An Update button was on the mail 
-Adds More Parental Controls options, Everybody Votes Channel 
-Adds More Regional Settings 
-Adds Everybody Votes Channel Support (actual channel downloaded via Wii Shop) 
-Firmware: Version 2.00U, 2.1E 

January 26 2007 (Europe) 
-Adds: More Parental Control options, News-Channel. 
-Fixes: "Region-Change"-Glitch 
-Adds: News Channel to the Wii Menu 
-Firmware: v2.1E (Europe) 

December 22 2006 (Europe) 
-Adds Internet Channel (Final Release) (Actual browser downloaded via Wii Shop) 
-Firmware: v2.1E? (Europe) 


There have been three firmware updates for PAL systems since launch. To the guys who got it working on a PAL system:
Did you have the Everybody Votes Channel before playing SPM?
Did you have the News Channel before playing SPM?
Did you have the Internet Channel available in the shop before playing SPM?


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ShortFuse @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> There have been three firmware updates for PAL systems since launch. To the guys who got it working on a PAL system:
> Did you have the Everybody Votes Channel before playing SPM?
> Did you have the News Channel before playing SPM?
> Did you have the Internet Channel available in the shop before playing SPM?


1. Yes.
2. Yep.
3. Yup.


----------



## blindr (Apr 10, 2007)

so this update wont do anything bad to launch USA NTSC systems?


----------



## Hooya (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(blindr @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> so this update wont do anything bad to launch USA NTSC systems?



no, not at all.  The issue is some machines possibly installing an NTSC update on a PAL system.  NTSC update should work just perfectly on an NTSC system.  Wouldn't you say?


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 10, 2007)

awesome news, gotta grab it ASAP 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




great timing, I'll get my Wii modded this weekend  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




also: torrent plz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ONLY YOU CAN PROVIDE TORRENTS


----------



## edit_text (Apr 10, 2007)

I always feel so out of place on here, there are so many Pal users on this forum.  But I am glad that Pal users can enjoy this game early.  Some of you, however, get on my nerves.  With your superior broadband access... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I get about 800kps off of newsgroups, which I feel really good about.  But I'm guessing that some of you can pull down multiple megs per sec.  Point is, I'll be playing in just a few... I'm so glad I took today off.


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(edit_text @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I always feel so out of place on here, there are so many Pal users on this forum.Â But I am glad that Pal users can enjoy this game early.Â Some of you, however, get on my nerves.Â With your superior broadband access...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sweet 10mb......soon to be 20!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

only 8mb here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 soon to be 24 in 2 months tho!


----------



## sbygel (Apr 10, 2007)

Its working fine on my pal wii. I just used regionfrii to patch.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 10, 2007)

600kb/s


----------



## nWorulezzz (Apr 10, 2007)

hope that game is not to short...played chapter1-1 - 1-4 in about 20mins


----------



## lilsago (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(bigreus @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> it is againt the rule to post any download link here...
> 
> ===================================
> 
> geeeeeeÂ im stuck in 1-3... @@|||



soo... in privte massege... plz... iám begging (no iám not, just playing nice)


----------



## sargey (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(lilsago @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(bigreus @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > it is againt the rule to post any download link here...
> ...



You are going to get banned..........


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

I want Paper Earthbound :'(


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

yeh only 3 posts, all appear to be begging...not going to be a huge lost for the community.


----------



## clem_osx (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't worry:

"Lasting Appeal
A good, long adventure that will span upward of 20 hours and that doesn't even consider some of the goodies you might have missed along the way."

From IGN Wii


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> yeh only 3 posts, all appear to be begging...not going to be a huge lost for the community.


i thought i would be the only place "not like" Maxconsole
but it appears those people follow me around


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I want Paper Earthbound :'(


I want Paper Resident Evil 5 exclusively for Wii


----------



## waru (Apr 10, 2007)

So European user ?
What did the update do to your console ?
Brick or not ?
I don't want to launch the game until i don't know what this update do !


----------



## taggart6 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I want Paper Earthbound :'(




I just want quality Nintendo Wii games.


----------



## jurai (Apr 10, 2007)

made this cover earlier, http://wii.ringoffates.com/SuperPaperMario.jpg


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I want Paper Earthbound :'(
> ...


so true  :'(


----------



## _Mazza_ (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jurai @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> made this cover earlier, http://wii.ringoffates.com/SuperPaperMario.jpg



arghhhh comic sans


----------



## DS_Lite (Apr 10, 2007)

Has somebody a label for the game?

@ Vater Unser 

PS: Du hast post^^


----------



## erevos85 (Apr 10, 2007)

Can anyone play this one without doing this upgrade?
The only update that I've done to my wii is with SSX Blur, I've never connect it to the internet and since I have a PAL wii I'm a bit worried about it. Any help would be very usefull at this point (wiinja V1 or V2 Im not sure)


----------



## gottysports (Apr 10, 2007)

just finished burned and tested works fine
first batch uk pal wii with wiikey 1.2 fully updated from the net first then it updated and rebooted fine
im away for obvious reasons lol


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

Ok my guess is this: People who are getting errors after updating are having this because thier wii isnt setup to go online...It looks like the wii is trying to access an online site but cant due to lack of connectivity...so make sure your wii has connectivity before attempting this update.


----------



## ShortFuse (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(erevos85 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Can anyone play this one without doing this upgrade?
> The only update that I've done to my wii is with SSX Blur, I've never connect it to the internet and since I have a PAL wii I'm a bit worried about it. Any help would be very usefull at this point (wiinja V1 or V2 Im not sure)



The only person who confirmed it works and posted his firmware version said he had the latest firmware (the one with everybody votes). 

And for the record, i'm in the US and have 30mbit download 5 mbit upload for $39.99 a month. www.optimum.com


----------



## ssj4android (Apr 10, 2007)

Does this try to update US consoles as well? And has anyone tried the DS thing?
EDIT: Also, does anyone know anything more about this supposed DS connectivity?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(ssj4android @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Does this try to update US consoles as well? And has anyone tried the DS thing?
> EDIT: Also, does anyone know anything more about this supposed DS connectivity?


maybe that's the reason for this update


----------



## Fazered (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(taggart6 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> To recap:
> 
> 1.Â Super Paper Mario (SPM) USA is out.Â Give it a few hours before it hits the torrent sites.



Well if you're on the right torrent sites it was up early GMT time. Mine is all done and waiting for me for when I get home from work!

Yay for uTorrent web gui.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 10, 2007)

If only I had a Wii...






- Sam


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(erevos85 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Can anyone play this one without doing this upgrade?
> The only update that I've done to my wii is with SSX Blur, I've never connect it to the internet and since I have a PAL wii I'm a bit worried about it. Any help would be very usefull at this point (wiinja V1 or V2 Im not sure)



(This is not a personal attack btw, I'm just seeing a lot of these posts) 

I want to make a point on these "Upgrade" fears.

Upgrades are in no way linked to the game you put in, all these SSX Blur warnings etc are all coming from the fact that it was co-incidence that your machine had an upgrade during the release.

Firmware / Nintendo upgrades are staggered across zones in Europe, so 1 man can get a patch when another doesnt and make the assumption its tied to the game.

At the moment, no ones going to get a bricked Wii from loading a game, can you imagine the complications if there was a coding error in a game and it was game based?

- basically if you sniff your wireless network you will see exactly how updates work - its server initiated not client requested. You connect the server says something to the client and then the client starts the update - not the other way round). If it was client initiated it wouldn't be good for Nintendo's (horribly centralised) network to be innundated with requests from every client (Wii) thats connected, every time its connected.

End rant


----------



## SkH (Apr 10, 2007)

*Woow!! Buying ASAP!!!*


----------



## zerathul (Apr 10, 2007)

Scoobos i can assure SSX Blur come with a patch tied in, i never connected my wii to the internet and got it updated when i inserted the game


----------



## NarcoticV (Apr 10, 2007)

I'm still not really comforted by your explanation. If updates aren't in any way linked to the game you put in, how come the update starts exactly when you load SPM? I had my wii on for a while and the update didnt initiate until i loaded this game. I've had the update the first time i put the game in, and assumed it was a normal thing to happen for my chip's region-free-stuff to work. 

Now ive been playing the game for an hour, the update worked fine it seems. Meanwhile, i returned to this forum and read about wii's getting bricked by an update, which kinda has me scared. Im still in the first play session of SPM, in other words, i havent restarted the wii or closed SPM since the update ocurred. So now im wondering should i turn off my wii, or will it no longer work when i reboot it?

Does anyone know whether these bricked wii's occurred right after the update or after the first reboot? And did anyone have the update without bricking his wii? Can anyone confirm its just a coincidence and the update is not linked to SPM in any way? And of course: Is my wii gonna die if i turn it off  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ? 

I'm keeping my wii on for the moment, at least until someone answers these questions. maybe i'm all wrong and your explanation sounds logical, but im going to sit it out for a while.

Thanks for any help guys.

EDIT: so the patch does come with the game... Thats scary cus now i have a US patch installed on my EU wii. I checked the firmware version, still says 'E' for europe, but this has me very scared... can anyone confirm anything at all???
EDIT 2:  Ok so i finally had the guts to restart my wii, it seems everything is working fine. Havent tested all the channels tho. If this is useful to anybody:
1) I have a PAL Wii with an OpenWii (Chiip version) chip in it, DMS chipset, first batch. Firmware: newest PAL firmware (2.1E wasn't it?) with all free channels. Internet connectivity: yes.
2) I burned SPM directly without first patching it - openwii has wiikey-like region-free feature.
3) As soon as i booted the game, an update initiated - as i recall i couldn't refuse it.
4) From then on, everything has kept working fine.


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 10, 2007)

whohoo, found a torrent


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

omg this is makin me mad!  i found all the files on abgwii, but i dont know how to download them.  i queued up all the files, and have the .nzb file...but now what?  AHHHH

btw i'm not using a newsreader program or anything..dont know how to make them connect to abgwii


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

just updated my wii, worked fine! make sure u have a connection tho


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jc265 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> omg this is makin me mad!  i found all the files on abgwii, but i dont know how to download them.  i queued up all the files, and have the .nzb file...but now what?  AHHHH
> 
> btw i'm not using a newsreader program or anything..dont know how to make them connect to abgwii



try grabit and import nzb. your internet provider needs to be supported. For example i have to put in settings newz.btinternet.com to get it to work. im lucky bt is supported so hopefully your internet provider is to. Bt is my internet provider forgot to mention incase you where thinking what the hell is bt


----------



## Louse76 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(DS_Lite @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Has somebody a label for the game?
> 
> @ Vater Unser
> 
> PS: Du hast post^^



Hopefully this link works.

Otherwise, click here and search for paper mario at the top right.


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(NarcoticV @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I'm still not really comforted by your explanation. If updates aren't in any way linked to the game you put in, how come the update starts exactly when you load SPM? I had my wii on for a while and the update didnt initiate until i loaded this game. I've had the update the first time i put the game in, and assumed it was a normal thing to happen for my chip's region-free-stuff to work.
> 
> Now ive been playing the game for an hour, the update worked fine it seems. Meanwhile, i returned to this forum and read about wii's getting bricked by an update, which kinda has me scared. Im still in the first play session of SPM, in other words, i havent restarted the wii or closed SPM since the update ocurred. So now im wondering should i turn off my wii, or will it no longer work when i reboot it?
> 
> ...



i turned mine fully off after playing the first time and everything works fine


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jc265 @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > omg this is makin me mad!Â i found all the files on abgwii, but i dont know how to download them.Â i queued up all the files, and have the .nzb file...but now what?Â AHHHH
> ...




ok i downloaded grabit. i set it up to my ISP's news server, but abgwii isn't a group.  there are tons of abg groups on there but not the wii one... does that mean i'm screwed?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> whohoo, found a torrent



Praise the Lord


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

anyone know what i need to do?  I've got a newsreader setup to my ISP's news server. alt.binaries.games.wii isn't in the group list.  i'm able to see all the files using a newsgroup search engine through firefox but can only download a .nzb file and not the actual parts.


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

i´m stuck.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



chapter 1-3:

i´m at the end of chapter 1-3 at the blue platform, what do i have to do?
i already went to the stone dinosaur(?) wich gives hints, but it only says,
something like: "Percheth ye at the distant blue platform and..."
but i don´t even know what "percheth" means, can someone translate it for me?


----------



## Scoobos (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(NarcoticV @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I'm still not really comforted by your explanation. If updates aren't in any way linked to the game you put in, how come the update starts exactly when you load SPM?



You are quite right and I stand completely corrected.

This is the first time I, or my colleagues have seen this and I assumed (incorrectly) that you were referring to the usual prompt to update the Wii.

This is indeed worrying. My wii is completely patched, but still no need to worry because there is a way to reset the Wii to factory update status (really easy too, no opening the wii or anything stupid like that).

I'll post it here if its needed, but Im sure its on the forums somewhere.

(Btw I patched my Wii with it and rebooted, no worries with mine)


----------



## lakritze (Apr 10, 2007)

works fine on wiinja v2 after update about the gamedisc


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE([Truth) said:
			
		

> ,Apr 10 2007, 06:10 PM]i´m stuck.Â
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Read the other side of the pillar by flipping with 'A', the head back to the blue platform you saw, and stand on it and press '2' and '-' simultaneously. 

Percheth = Perch = Stand upon.


----------



## takuya (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Scoobos @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> This is indeed worrying. My wii is completely patched, but still no need to worry because there is a way to reset the Wii to factory update status (really easy too, no opening the wii or anything stupid like that).


could you explain me the way to reset the wii to factory status please ?
thanks


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(shaunj66 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE([Truth) said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah, thank you very much.


----------



## EddyB (Apr 10, 2007)

PAL Wii + WiiKey

Been playin' for some time, shut it down for half an hour and playing right now, tested the channels and everythings working 100%


----------



## testicule (Apr 10, 2007)

Takua, have  you tested it on your french Wii ?


----------



## takuya (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(testicule @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Takua, haveÂ you tested it on your french Wii ?


nop


----------



## maxpouliot (Apr 10, 2007)

Anybody tested with CycloWiz?


----------



## Alastair (Apr 10, 2007)

...I'd kill for a Wii.
I think this game's sealed the deal for me.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

yup, unpatched v3 PAL console!


----------



## Edster (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jc265 @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> anyone know what i need to do?Â I've got a newsreader setup to my ISP's news server. alt.binaries.games.wii isn't in the group list.Â i'm able to see all the files using a newsgroup search engine through firefox but can only download a .nzb file and not the actual parts.



Since no one answered you. Use a program like Newzbin Pro and load the nzb. It will taek care of the rest.

Refresh your list, it should be there. It's a fairly new group unless your provider is blocking it...


----------



## OrR (Apr 10, 2007)

I want more reviews! Post how you like it!


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 10, 2007)

working well on my french wii. Made me update it but nothing wrong after it...


----------



## zerathul (Apr 10, 2007)

Scoobos, if u know a way to reset the wii to default, please tell us, there are some people on another forum that had problems


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 10, 2007)

Will be purchasing this one after work!  Can't wait to get home and play.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

Well i played it
now i'm not gonna spoil the fun of this game
but during a certain boss battle it seems the Wii is doing a Profile check-up
i hope Big-N isn't using this data to confirm where those modders live :-/

Yikes


----------



## Sonic_Crash [NL] (Apr 10, 2007)

How do you know that it was doing an profile check?


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

Well the Boss in Question had an Eye
and in that eye the Same thing happened when you go online with the Wii

you know that bleu lighted thingy circulating around
... 
now i don'"t know for sure 
but i hope i'm WRONG!!!!


----------



## brpn (Apr 10, 2007)

when i played ssx blur when it came out i didnt have to do any sort of update. usa ntsc upgraded cyclowiz.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

i just saw that eye thing too.


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

See i'm not Crazy


----------



## heyyouguys (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> See i'm not CrazyÂ



This doesn't prove you are not crazy. lol!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

well after day one of playing im on chapter 4

hardcore day of mario


----------



## goMax (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> i just saw that eye thing too.


Now you got my curiosity right there...
what do you mean about that eye scanning profiles?!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(goMax @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > i just saw that eye thing too.
> ...



lol whats with everyones paranoia today

a mysterious update and the world goes mad in pal land!!!! lol


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 10, 2007)

it's the 1st of April all over again


----------



## Cyan (Apr 10, 2007)

Maybe it's sending player's stats to WFC like NDS games where nintendo.com can collect highscore.
You will have to check your connection to see what data it is, and if it's receiving or sending and from/to which server.
(you can use Etheral to detect the data).


----------



## moley (Apr 10, 2007)

games great so far, my first must have wii game I would say, and that is including Zelda


----------



## ishin (Apr 10, 2007)

if you're all so 'afraid' why not just turn off the wireless connection >_> , or encrypt it with a password that you haven't entered in your settings yet


----------



## [Truth] (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Daimakaimura @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Well the Boss in Question had an Eye
> and in that eye the Same thing happened when you go online with the Wii
> 
> you know that bleu lighted thingy circulating around
> ...




loooool what the hell are you babbling about, this is only a joke in the game.
i don´t wana spoil anybody so everybody past the first boss can read the spoiler tag.
the boss is a robot and it scans it´s database for the enemy and this "loading" eye is just a easter egg joke


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 10, 2007)

I agree, the blue eye thing is definitely a joke.  As for the system upgrade, it updates to the version which you probably already have if you downloaded the Everybody Votes channel, and does not update anything newer than that.  I can see why people thought this would enable DS-Wii connectivity (hint, check Saffron's shop) but it doesn't.


----------



## busynow (Apr 10, 2007)

I have us wii i just burned the game , its worked but it did not ask me for an update,
Anyone here have us wii and the game did not ask for update?


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 10, 2007)

Exactly what I was saying, if you have the updates using WiiConnect it wont do anything, there's nothing newer to update.


----------



## mrwulff (Apr 10, 2007)

if anybody is still looking, it is on rapidshare.com (somewhere)


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

yes it is on RS dont bother PM'ing me tho. Find it yourself


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

hmmm anybody see this


Clicking on the ds oven - "awaiting data"


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

wo0t found RS.COM links on a german site.  

DLing at 1.2MB/sec!


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> hmmm anybody see this
> 
> 
> Clicking on the ds over - "awaiting data"




huh?


----------



## Vater Unser (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(mrwulff @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> if anybody is still looking, it is on rapidshare.com (somewhere)


now that's helpful information...

anyway, have fun downloading 45 parts from Rapidshare (and reconnecting 45 times to bypass the download limit)...
instead of paying money for a Rapidshare Premium account, you really should subscribe to a Usenet provider instead...


----------



## jc265 (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(Vater Unser @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mrwulff @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > if anybody is still looking, it is on rapidshare.com (somewhere)
> ...




i'm a RS.com premium member and i don't have to reconnect ever..  if i could connect to abgwii (thinking its blocked by roadrunner) and DL at 1.2MB/sec I'd probably give up RS.  But for now, I don't know how to use usenet so RS is god to me lol


----------



## amudd (Apr 10, 2007)

Right so put this on my pal wii with wiikey and got the screen with the message seen earlier in the thread. dont have wireless so never updated the wii this way. Cant do anything with the console now.. anyone any ideas? is there a way to get the thing working again? get it connected via usb? or will this need config also? cheers all


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 10, 2007)

jc, i used newsgroup today for the first time and it wasnt anywhere as hard as i thought itd be.


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(amudd @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> Right so put this on my pal wii with wiikey and got the screen with the message seen earlier in the thread. dont have wireless so never updated the wii this way. Cant do anything with the console now.. anyone any ideas? is there a way to get the thing working again? get it connected via usb? or will this need config also? cheers all



wont it boot back up at all?

is it just a black screen or does it get to the health and safety screen?


----------



## elomaniak (Apr 10, 2007)

no you just have the screen described on other threads

with this strange marc addres


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 10, 2007)

QUOTE(elomaniak @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> no you just have the screen described on other threads
> 
> with this strange marc addres



what it doesnt go away even when you reboot so you dont get to the normal dash board screen with the channels?


----------



## amudd (Apr 10, 2007)

every time it gets turned off then on again, it goes back to the screen saying about incorrect url and opera help etc.. thats all it does.. the remotes all sync ok ant the pointer moves about but cant do anything.. is there a way to totally reset the machine or something?


----------



## theADDict (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm stuck !!
On the Big Flying Dragon type Boss.1-4 I think.
Unable to get a single hit in.....won't go into too much detail.
Bored me silly watchin him flyin around, and not being able to grab hold.

Help !

EDIT : THANKS pipesfranco , took all of 2 minutes when told what to do.....and I didn't even bother throwing, just jump n touch.
DOH !!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(amudd @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> every time it gets turned off then on again, it goes back to the screen saying about incorrect url and opera help etc.. thats all it does.. the remotes all sync ok ant the pointer moves about but cant do anything.. is there a way to totally reset the machine or something?



tried taking the system battery out and unplugging it for a while?


----------



## ssj4android (Apr 11, 2007)

Wait, your US machine got bricked? What happens if you click on the links?


----------



## elomaniak (Apr 11, 2007)

i hope there's one

i tried different combinations, no way to do that with the remote( i think so)

hopefully there will be a way to reset the hardware via button like you can do this on different media storages.


----------



## amudd (Apr 11, 2007)

no pal machine. yeah took the batt out, unplugged left it for a few hours and tried again and still no luck. cant click on the links.. nothin happens?.. never noticed any other buttons or way to reset the thing so dunno what to do now..


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(amudd @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> no pal machine. yeah took the batt out, unplugged left it for a few hours and tried again and still no luck. cant click on the links.. nothin happens?.. never noticed any other buttons or way to reset the thing so dunno what to do now..



so you cant even get to wii system setings to force an update....hhmm

looking a bit of a no win situation


----------



## elomaniak (Apr 11, 2007)

so you are havin this problem on a NTSC machine?

this is getting quite interesting


maybe a faulty update from nintendo that causes wii's to brick


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 11, 2007)

with the wiimote synced what happens when u press home?

theADDict... 

 wait till he flys from right to the left then switch into 3d, he'll come at u, move out the way then jump on his back and throw the enemies at his attena


----------



## amudd (Apr 11, 2007)

no its a pal machine. hmm tis the bin for this i think


----------



## Dirtie (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(elomaniak @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> so you are havin this problem on a NTSC machine?
> 
> this is getting quite interesting
> 
> ...


He/she just said it was PAL...
Edit: beaten to the punch.
Other than taking the battery out, I can't think of anything that might help you. Apart from disconnecting your modchip perhaps - but I doubt that would have any effect.


----------



## amudd (Apr 11, 2007)

yeah dont think taking the chip out would do much either.. oh and the home button doesnt do anything, none of the button do


----------



## theADDict (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks to pipesfranco and jaxxter.
It was so simply i nearly punched myself.
Took all of 2 minutes.
GGRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(theADDict @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Thanks to pipesfranco and jaxxter.
> It was so simply i nearly punched myself.
> Took all of 2 minutes.
> GGRRRRRRRRRRRRR !!
> ...



anytime


----------



## lcddream (Apr 11, 2007)

*PAL users should NOT update their wii via the NTSC game disc. Update through the wiiconnect option. There is a rumor saying you will brick a PAL wii with the NTSC disk update!*


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lcddream @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> *PAL users should NOT update their wii via the NTSC game disc. Update through the wiiconnect option. There is a rumor saying you will brick a PAL wii with the NTSC disk update!*



!! rumor...what rumor?? I havent heard a thing about wiis getting bricked all day.


----------



## lcddream (Apr 11, 2007)

o snap dog. don't be a horses rear when someone is just trying to help.

unlike you I apparently don't have time to research this unfolding event..

i mean that is sooo last hour!


----------



## jhoff80 (Apr 11, 2007)

More info on the part of the game that started the DS-Wii connectivity rumors.


The giant DS in the chef's house which says it needs to upgrade data when you first go there will eventually show the recipes for other items.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lcddream @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> o snap dog. don't be a horses rear when someone is just trying to help.
> 
> unlike you I apparently don't have time to research this unfolding event..
> 
> i mean that is sooo last hour!



Aww dog man, i didnt mean to get up all in your grill...sorry. 

Just no need to post in BRIGHT RED what the majority of us all know. It all over the net.


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lcddream @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> o snap dog. don't be a horses rear when someone is just trying to help.
> 
> unlike you I apparently don't have time to research this unfolding event..
> 
> i mean that is sooo last hour!



with that kind of lingo are you a host on pimp my wii!!!!!


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 11, 2007)

Sorry couldnt resist 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't mean to be an ass btw.


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 11 2007 said:


>



lol thats class dawg!


----------



## imgod22222 (Apr 11, 2007)

Makes me proud to have a demonoid account 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Apparently someone else by the name of bassthing already got it--commented on demonoid about this thread/wiigeon free compat thread.


----------



## NarcoticV (Apr 11, 2007)

Just a quick note, are these bricked wii's getting connected to the internet while booting up? i heard the bricking only happens with wiis that arent connected to the internet. maybe if u connect it via usb or something, the url will work and you can get past the screen (I didnt really read everything, just a thought that popped up)

hmmm no way to setup a connection tho...


----------



## ssj4android (Apr 11, 2007)

The first update added the screensaver functionality, right? As I was saying on MaxConsole, the Wii probably looks for %REGION%/%LANGUAGE%setup/screensaver.html on startup, replacing %REGION% and %LANGUAGE% with the appropriate values for your Wii. But the update only contains the US region files, not the EU files. But if you already installed at least the first update, the US update doesn't bother trying to load that file. To be safe, perform a system update before playing. Although even that might have some consequences we haven't seen yet.


----------



## Silfer (Apr 11, 2007)

Just wondering...I have a Japanese Wii, will it have English instead of Japanese after i update it?


----------



## lcddream (Apr 11, 2007)

look bro, its no big deal. a simple "we already know." would have sufficed.

some people don't have the luxury of reading about a single topic all day. i saw a message on a site i read, and figured i would try and help out the fellows on the other side of the 'pond'. i hastily posted without reading all 18 pages thinking the faster i posted that maybe i could help some would be unfortunate PAL dude.

you would think this sort of news would make the front page of this site however


----------



## edit_text (Apr 11, 2007)

After playing for 9 or 10 hours, I must say I love this game...  I just wraped up the 4th world but I know I've missed a lot.  I'm not sure how the replay value is gonna be.  This is a must have.  Back to the game soon...


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 11, 2007)

I've just started playing and it's great stuff already.  If you didn't play the previous Paper Mario games you are really missing out.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(lcddream @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> look bro, its no big deal. a simple "we already know." would have sufficed.
> 
> some people don't have the luxury of reading about a single topic all day. i saw a message on a site i read, and figured i would try and help out the fellows on the other side of the 'pond'. i hastily posted without reading all 18 pages thinking the faster i posted that maybe i could help some would be unfortunate PAL dude.
> 
> you would think this sort of news would make the front page of this site however



Yeah, I was in no way going to read 19pgs of that stuff, thx for the heads up.  I start from the last page and go back about 2-3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



You guys shouldn't be bashing someone with bricking information.  "NOW IF HE WROTE IT IN CAPS AND SAID SECRET USB FUNCTION ON WII IT CHARGES MY DS!!!" then I can understand.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 11, 2007)

I bought this game from EB and man ... it's a must have.  The story part IMO is a little too lengthy.  It took quite a while before I can jump into the action.


----------



## mikeosoft (Apr 11, 2007)

bought it from bestbuy today and i totally agree with you nestea, this game is great but the story is too damn long.  

i got cocky the first time i played it and after sitting on my ass for 8 minutes watching the damn intro movie i thought i'd be a prick to merlin and deny accepting the heart... he asked again.... i still said no.... and the last time he said fine you're not a hero and the game over screen came up.

had to rewatch the damn intro movie again.....


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> bought it from bestbuy today and i totally agree with you nestea, this game is great but the story is too damn long.Â
> 
> i got cocky the first time i played it and after sitting on my ass for 8 minutes watching the damn intro movie i thought i'd be a prick to merlin and deny accepting the heart... he asked again.... i still said no.... and the last time he said fine you're not a hero and the game over screen came up.
> 
> had to rewatch the damn intro movie again.....



AHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAH


----------



## blueskies (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> bought it from bestbuy today and i totally agree with you nestea, this game is great but the story is too damn long.Â
> 
> i got cocky the first time i played it and after sitting on my ass for 8 minutes watching the damn intro movie i thought i'd be a prick to merlin and deny accepting the heart... he asked again.... i still said no.... and the last time he said fine you're not a hero and the game over screen came up.
> 
> had to rewatch the damn intro movie again.....


yeah, that's pretty friggin' hilarious.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Been playing the game a little today, and I love it!  There's something about playing the classics (and the updated classics) that are truly fun.  I will definitely be picking up a real copy on my next paycheck.


----------



## EddyB (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(kristijan08 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Apr 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > bought it from bestbuy today and i totally agree with you nestea, this game is great but the story is too damn long.Â
> ...



Muhahaaha COOL! I was wondering what would happen but after the intro i wanted to play and was just bashing the button.

Again, I don't understand the brick thingy, are those guys connected(24)?

I have a PAL wii, think V1 with WiiKey. I updated before I inserted SPM but there was no update available. When I inserted the disc there was no activity in the "game channel" so I tought it didn't work. I clicked the game channel and my wii started updating, when it finished I was returned to the channel selection screen and saw the SPM logo at the game channel.

I tested the other channels, then booted and played SPM for about 1 hour, shut down my Wii and booted again, tested everything again and I don't have any problems.

I think you get the (brick)screen when the wii cant connect to the internet but there must be a sollution so you can connect or you should get an USB LAN adapter.

Good luck to those f*ck*d over pirates, and to everyone else HAVE PHUN!


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 11, 2007)

Pal wii w/wiikey, updated to 2.1E

game runs fine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




when this "profile" thing comes up im gonna see if my internet connection activates, i seriously dont think its serious though, after all people w/out an internet connection will play the game (after all, they did need to put the newest update on a disc 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## dirtycarrot (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> bought it from bestbuy today and i totally agree with you nestea, this game is great but the story is too damn long.Â
> 
> i got cocky the first time i played it and after sitting on my ass for 8 minutes watching the damn intro movie i thought i'd be a prick to merlin and deny accepting the heart... he asked again.... i still said no.... and the last time he said fine you're not a hero and the game over screen came up.
> 
> had to rewatch the damn intro movie again.....


hahahahaa, that's gold! I had a feeling it would happen - I said no twice, when he said it was the last time he was going to ask I thought I had better say yes! 

I agree though, watching the intro once was too long, let alone twice ahahahahhahaha!


----------



## NoNameFace (Apr 11, 2007)

Help!!!  I'm stuck at 2-3..


does anyone know the vip room code?
I know Pixl Slim gives you the hint but I can not figure it out. :'(


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 11, 2007)

heres your answer

 first generae enough rubbees by hitting that power block...make 100 rubbees then go into the room near the 1st floor and a guy will sell you the vip room code for 100 rubbees then when in vip room earn 10,000 rubbees and thne pop to the last room on the 3rd floor and flip to 3d and the a guy in the far corner will sell you the code for 10,000 rubbees

for spoilers type ... [ spoiler ] text goes here [ / spoiler ] without the spaces


----------



## u4113057 (Apr 11, 2007)

THIS MIGHT CONCERN TO ALL NON-US Wii ABOUT THE BRICK

i think it might be because opera that include in paper mario us
the disc will install us version of opera on other region console without checking the console version
the result is it will install us version of opera on other version of wii (jp , pal)
after the reboot it will brick your wii with no fix
the solution might be to install the correct version of opera before playing paper mario us
the way to install correct version of opera is using shopping channel to install it so you will have the right version of opera before putting paper mario us in your console
so the disc will detect that it has opera install and dont install the wrong version on your console again


----------



## EddyB (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(u4113057 @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> THIS MIGHT CONCERN TO ALL NON-US Wii ABOUT THE BRICK
> 
> i think it might be because opera that include in paper mario us
> the disc will install us version of opera on other region console without checking the console version
> ...



This could be checked if the update gets installed on a NTSC-U Wii without the Opera browser


----------



## alcab (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a PAL Wii without Opera installed.
No Opera Browser was installed after system upgrade by Super Paper Mario.


----------



## Killian (Apr 11, 2007)

I had opera installed on mine and it said it was updated but didn't crash my system.  Game is playing fine.

One thing I am wondering about though is if I take the internet connection off and reboot am I likely to get this error message or was the only danger when booting it up the first time?


----------



## Kamiyama (Apr 11, 2007)

PAL Users:

1. Just be sure you have atleast 2.1E
2. Put the game on Wii
3. Upgrade via SPM
4. Play
5. That's it

Tested and confirmed.

Amen.


----------



## NoNameFace (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(jaxxster @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> heres your answer
> 
> first generae enough rubbees by hitting that power block...make 100 rubbees then go into the room near the 1st floor and a guy will sell you the vip room code for 100 rubbees then when in vip room earn 10,000 rubbees and thne pop to the last room on the 3rd floor and flip to 3d and the a guy in the far corner will sell you the code for 10,000 rubbees
> 
> for spoilers type ... [ spoiler ] text goes here [ / spoiler ] without the spaces


jaxxster  thanks a lot!!


----------



## davewii (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Kamiyama @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> PAL Users:
> 
> 1. Just be sure you have atleast 2.1E
> 2. Put the game on Wii
> ...



yep confirmed working by me aswell its such a good game


----------



## OSW (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(dirtycarrot @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> I'm on aussie internet! You just need to be lucky enough to be near an adsl2+ exchange I guess
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Damn you! ADSL2+ is available like 300m from my home (live near the border of my suburb), but not in my suburb -__-


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 11, 2007)

It works fine for me, PAL console with 2.1E, connected to Internet (WiiConnect24 on, Connect on Standby off). Did an update when I first inserted it, but nothing seems to have changed.


----------



## Sonic_Crash [NL] (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm already stuck where i have to get the second bridge. The guy is just saying that i need an hand-formed pixl.

Help would be appreciated.


----------



## goomba (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(OSW @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> Damn you! ADSL2+ is available like 300m from my home (live near the border of my suburb), but not in my suburb -__-



Looks like it's time to invest in a really long cable.


----------



## Impact (Apr 11, 2007)

Isn´t there a possible fix for the bricked pal wii's? after the brick did any1 tried to conect the wii to the internet and click on the links on the brick screen?


----------



## davewii (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Sonic_Crash [NL said:
			
		

> @ Apr 11 2007, 03:33 PM)]I'm already stuck where i have to get the second bridge. The guy is just saying that i need an hand-formed pixl.
> 
> Help would be appreciated.Â



go through the green tube


----------



## Kaphis (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Apr 10 2007 said:


> bought it from bestbuy today and i totally agree with you nestea, this game is great but the story is too damn long.Â
> 
> i got cocky the first time i played it and after sitting on my ass for 8 minutes watching the damn intro movie i thought i'd be a prick to merlin and deny accepting the heart... he asked again.... i still said no.... and the last time he said fine you're not a hero and the game over screen came up.
> 
> had to rewatch the damn intro movie again.....



you aren't alone brother...you aren't alone


----------



## twonk (Apr 11, 2007)

With regard to the bricked PAL wiis...  

In my opinion, whats happening is this... The update installs the US version of the screensaver setup.  probably in the /US/US/somthingorother folder structure of the wii. (You can see the path from the screen print thats floating around). When it reboots it trys to run the setup program, but because its a Euro wii, it tries to find the setup in the /EU/EU/somethingorother folder. (See the screen print again).

If you haven't already installed the screensaver update over the internet that file isn't found, so the update fails.  If you have installed that update over the internet then your OK. (because it was already installed to the /EU/EU/path )

Of course, it's only a guess - only nintendo can say for certain.

Edit: here's the screen cap showing the file that isnt found: screen shot
taken from earlier in the thread


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Apr 11, 2007)

Works great on a PAL Wii with WiiFree 2.25.

Just gotta update to 2.1 if not already done before, and patch the iso with RegionFrii.


----------



## alucard_xs (Apr 11, 2007)

but what will happen next euro update ? maybe if you plau this game, the next update will screw your wii pal dudes ...


----------



## badbob (Apr 11, 2007)

I was worried about that too, but the firmware in the menu stays 2.1E, and i think the latest US firmware is 2.00U, so should be fine, I risked it.


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 11, 2007)

QUOTE(Kaphis @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(mikeosoft @ Apr 10 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > bought it from bestbuy today and i totally agree with you nestea, this game is great but the story is too damn long.Â
> ...




No, no you aren't ;/


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 11, 2007)

This game seems a bit short. I hope its not


----------



## Dagur (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a PAL machine and Cyclowiz v3. I tried burning the game twice but the wii rejects it. 

Can anyone confirm that it works with Cyclowiz v3 on a PAL machine?


----------



## kristijan08 (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(alucard_xs @ Apr 11 2007 said:


> but what will happen next euro update ? maybe if you plau this game, the next update will screw your wii pal dudes ...



i'm pretty sure the update doesn't actually do anything at all, it probably just realises you have the full version and leaves it at that... suppose we'll find out soon enough, anyway


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 12, 2007)

I have an NTSC Wii ... and I bought the NTSC game ... and my Wii is already updated with the latest US firmware ... 2.0U ... and when I started the game, there was no update.  I guess, that's what supposed to happen.


----------



## dirtycarrot (Apr 12, 2007)

I've got to say, this game is excellent!


----------



## ChrisRX (Apr 12, 2007)

Is this safe to use with the absolute latest update.  Apparently it includes the finished web browser and my wii shop channel is telling me I can't use the shop until I update.  But has anyone updated to this latest system update and been able to play SPM properly?


----------



## HelloKitty (Apr 12, 2007)

Loving this game so far!


----------



## jim327 (Apr 12, 2007)

Works fine with UK Wii.
Updated to firmware 2.2E
WiiConnect on
WiiKey installed

Did ask for an update off the disc which I allowed, returned to main menu & game and Wii are working perfectly!!

Looks a good game, but have to get to work!!!


----------



## Jonah (Apr 12, 2007)

Gary! Noooooooo!


----------



## dfi (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm in chapter 2 and so far I find the game pretty boring..

Does it get more interesting?


----------



## Orc (Apr 12, 2007)




----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 12, 2007)

Okay, that just rocks. XD.


----------



## Alastair (Apr 12, 2007)

Hahaha very nice!


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 12, 2007)

im on the final chapter so far only chapter 7 has sucked bad


----------



## bertalizer (Apr 12, 2007)

Anyone with firmware 2.2E who has inserted SPM? Does it start the automatic update?

And if so, what does the Wii properties page say? Is it still 2.2E?

Thanks

[Edit] 
Something I was just thinking. As it is possible to simply patch a dvd image to change the region. Wouldn't is be possible to patch the image to disable the automatic update


----------



## SirDrake (Apr 12, 2007)

Just want to post and see if anyone with a NTSC Wii and never updated  before and updated with SPM.

what firmware did it say once it was finished updating? 

or if no one has done it. If someone could format and try pls


----------



## iori-kyo-k (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(bertalizer @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> Something I was just thinking. As it is possible to simply patch a dvd image to change the region. Wouldn't is be possible to patch the image to disable the automatic update



Patch as RegionFrii "just" modifies specifics bytes in the iso file, making it look like from an other region. It doesn't modify the very structure of it, that would be hell of a job to try patching this file to turn off the auto-update.

And who cares anyway ? Just make sure you're already on 2.1E or above before launching SPM, that's all.


----------



## sekhu (Apr 12, 2007)

this isn't a very good game, frankly I'm disappointed. I thought Zelda TP was pretty average, and I didn't think Ninty would do it wrong again, but SPM is even more boring. Oh well, I wait patiently for one half decent Wii game to be released


----------



## Daimakaimura (Apr 12, 2007)

at first i didn't agree with your post
but your Right

Nintendo is playing the delay-game again

where is Kirby? Where is metroid? 
they promiss us so much , and they let us wait for years and years
if they keep this up
it' gonna be the same story again as with the Cube, and it scares me a lot
look at Heat seeker the game looks liek crap compared to the Ps2 version

it makes me wanna cry


----------



## Sick Wario (Apr 12, 2007)

amazing game. everyone should BUY

the 'flip' between dimensions is the kind of great gameplay only nintendo can create.


----------



## maximm (Apr 12, 2007)

For anyone having trouble with the game: http://www.gamespot.com/features/6168830/i...e;picks;title;3


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 12, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> this isn't a very good game, frankly I'm disappointed. I thought Zelda TP was pretty average, and I didn't think Ninty would do it wrong again, but SPM is even more boring. Oh well, I wait patiently for one half decent Wii game to be released



Hahaha. Yeah, well, everyone gets to have their own opinion, right? Yours just happens to be wrong.


----------



## NoNameFace (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(sekhu @ Apr 12 2007 said:


> this isn't a very good game, frankly I'm disappointed. I thought Zelda TP was pretty average, and I didn't think Ninty would do it wrong again, but SPM is even more boring. Oh well, I wait patiently for one half decent Wii game to be released


SPM is boring? WOW


----------



## Lazycus (Apr 13, 2007)

I don't think that the update in Super Paper Mario will update your firmware revision number.  In the manual it tells you that it will ". . . check if you have the latest system menu, and if necessary a Wii system update screen will appear."  That being said, my system was at '2.0U' when I loaded SPM and nothing happened except the normal title screen appearing in the disc channel and the game starting up when I clicked 'Start'.  After updating last night to '2.2U' via the internet nothing different happens.

There must be at least a few GBAtempers who never updated their NTSC-U consoles before Super Paper Mario, right?  If so, did it prompt you to 'Press OK' as stated in the manual or did it just proceed with the update automatically?  Did it change your revision number or did it just do a 'system menu update'?


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 13, 2007)

I have a PAL Wii with Wiikey. Before insterting SPM I updated to 2.2E. Then insterted SPM and I had to update. It updated, I started the game and everything works as before. So no problem here.


----------



## Kressi (Apr 13, 2007)

i need help^^
so...
i have complete the 2 chapter and i must find the heart pillar for the third pure heart...
where is it???


----------



## NoNameFace (Apr 13, 2007)

ask the fortune-teller, she will tell you where to find the next heart pillar.


----------



## Kressi (Apr 13, 2007)

yes i did that already
but she said that i should find a pipe with stones 
i found the pipe and took my bomb pixl to blow the stones away
then i go into the pipe
then she said i must seek a big wall and use another pixl
i dont found a wall and i dont know what kind of pixl she meen
can you help me here?


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 13, 2007)

I believe you use slim to go through the wall. You go down some pipes, flip into 3d and get slim and go through the wall 

Sorry i couldnt be more specific.


----------



## NoNameFace (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Kressi @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> yes i did that already
> but she said that i should find a pipe with stones
> i found the pipe and took my bomb pixl to blow the stones away
> then i go into the pipe
> ...




Jaxxster gave you the answer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





if you can not find the wall, try flip to 3D or you are going the wrong way.
there are 2 bricks on the pipe that is the one you should go in.


----------



## DbGt (Apr 13, 2007)

Hi i never post but i have been around gbatemp since a lot of time.. i have a prob, i cant get super paper mario to work, i have the latest US update and a wiikey..... i put the disk and all works well but after the "reminder of security" a black screen appears and tells me that the disk cannot be read. consult your wii operation manual or something like that, what could it be?? i didnt had any problems with other games or disk, help pls, thnx^^


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(DbGt @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Hi i never post but i have been around gbatemp since a lot of time.. i have a prob, i cant get super paper mario to work, i have the latest US update and a wiikey..... i put the disk and all works well but after the "reminder of security" a black screen appears and tells me that the disk cannot be read. consult your wii operation manual or something like that, what could it be?? i didnt had any problems with other games or disk, help pls, thnx^^



maybe you have the fake iso?


----------



## Teun (Apr 13, 2007)

Soo, I'm still a little scared to run this. I have the latest PAL update (from the full browser). 
Does it update, or does it check for the latest version? I don't want the USA version, because that might give me problems in the feature?

If it just checks if I have the right firmware, I might burn this..


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Teun @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> Soo, I'm still a little scared to run this. I have the latest PAL update (from the full browser).
> Does it update, or does it check for the latest version? I don't want the USA version, because that might give me problems in the feature?
> 
> If it just checks if I have the right firmware, I might burn this..



from what i have read it doesn't check to see if you have the right firmware however you should be ok if you have the latest update.


----------



## rice151 (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Orc @ Apr 12 2007 said:


>


----------



## Teun (Apr 13, 2007)

QUOTE(thegame07 @ Apr 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Teun @ Apr 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Soo, I'm still a little scared to run this. I have the latest PAL update (from the full browser).
> ...


Yeah, but we don't know what's happening with the next update. Who knows, they might check for some path that's only available with PAL firmware (just like the bricked thing now), and BAM: Bricked Wii..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Or I could be paranoid.


----------



## thegame07 (Apr 13, 2007)

If it was me i would just wait for the pal release. I dont even have a wii yet :'(


----------



## MC DUI (Apr 14, 2007)

I've just run the game on my Wii, worked fine.

I'd updated to version 2.2E firmware before running the game.


----------



## Diaak (Apr 14, 2007)

as far as i understand it, a few wii's got bricked, because after updating the wii tried to find some files at the wrong location.

so if you updated a pal wii to the newest version, its not likely to get bricked with the next update. all the files, that might be referred to are there.


i have a pal wii 2.2E with the Wiid modchip. gonna try this now.


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 17, 2007)

oh mario galaxy where art thou!


----------



## nWorulezzz (Apr 18, 2007)

Im trough the game now and needed 18H...good game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




But i Hope Mario Galaxy will be better


----------



## s!em (Apr 19, 2007)

I have downloaded Super paper mario
but if I extract the rar files, the iso isn't correct :S


----------



## Darunia (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi, I need some help with this game D:

I ran the update on a 2.2e pal system and it re-booted fine. I turned it on and off a couple of times, to see if it was still working. It was. Then when I tried to play the game I got an error along the lines of:

"there has been an error. Eject the disc and turn the console off"

I tried ejecting the disc but the whole system had frozen up. In the end I pulled the cord out and quickly tested it again. Everything seems to be working but I'm afraid to try SPM again :/ 

Anyone else had this problem? I have a DMS with wiikey configured with the 1.2 setup disc.


----------



## Pikachu025 (Apr 20, 2007)

Seems like a standard DRE to me.


----------



## s!em (Apr 20, 2007)

I can't play Super paper mario on my wii 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I've wiikey, I've got 2.2E
I've already play games on my wii with wiikey
He said:"The iso is broken or dameged"
but al the .rar files are downloaded wel(I've checked my SFV file)
WHAT CAN I DO!? PLEASE!!!


----------



## aligborat69 (Apr 20, 2007)

get the par2 files and repair it, search for qf-spm, you only need to download the par2 files, there are 7 of them. Then you need a program called Quickpar install that, then run one of the par2 files and it will repair your rar files, then you can extract the iso!


----------



## s!em (Apr 20, 2007)

O tnx 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I was thinking why there are par2 files :S
but now


----------



## s!em (Apr 21, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Â get the par2 files and repair it, search for qf-spm, you only need to download the par2 files, there are 7 of them. Then you need a program called Quickpar install that, then run one of the par2 files and it will repair your rar files, then you can extract the iso!







There doesn't need a repair said 'quickpar' and it doesn't help anything  :'(
what can I do now????


----------



## A|ex (Apr 22, 2007)

cyclowiz people can play usa mario fine without converting


----------



## Dagur (Apr 22, 2007)

QUOTE(A|ex @ Apr 22 2007 said:


> cyclowiz people can play usa mario fine without converting



Not me, I can't play it at all


----------



## s!em (Apr 22, 2007)

me2
but I got a wiikey
is your iso also 'dameged' ?


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 26, 2007)

Just finished it with 19 hours of playtime. Really great game. The second best Wii game.


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 26, 2007)

This game is overrated. Too short and way too easy.


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 26, 2007)

I wouldn't call 20 hours of play time short...


----------



## jaxxster (Apr 26, 2007)

Its like a week of gameplay which i consider short


----------



## SpaceJump (Apr 27, 2007)

Well I played through it in two weeks, and if you say that, then you can finish TP in one weekend


----------



## pipesfranco (Apr 27, 2007)

2 days for me


----------



## haider45 (Apr 29, 2007)

How are you guys are downloading this lol im getting very anxious lol


----------



## Poolking99 (Apr 30, 2007)

really been looking forward to this one.  I don't think its worth the 50 bucks based on how short (10-15 hours) and ease of difficulty.


----------



## Hell On Wheels (May 5, 2007)

Not that I know anything about reviewing games and what not, But I just had to make it a point to let someone know that I F**king love Super Paper Mario! It's a game I can actually play, considering I really kind of suck at most games! In conclusion, everyone should buy it!


----------



## KCBlack (May 20, 2007)

Can someone answer a question for me? Is the Wii Releases section simply to notify you of Wii games that have been dumped or can you actually download the dumped games from the section/is there a provided link to a download? Because I'm looking all over this topic for a link to a download and can't find one. >.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 20, 2007)

No, you won't download a single game here. Don't ask where to, either.


----------



## [M]artin (May 20, 2007)

QUOTE(KCBlack @ May 20 2007 said:


> Can someone answer a question for me? Is the Wii Releases section simply to notify you of Wii games that have been dumped or can you actually download the dumped games from the section/is there a provided link to a download? Because I'm looking all over this topic for a link to a download and can't find one. >.<


Just used to notify the users when games have been dumped. If you see it here, then it's already floating around out there on the net.


----------

